# Movers and packers in Dubai



## Prit97 (Oct 25, 2013)

Need help to find movers and packers within the city in Dubai


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

I have used Ahmed Saleh (Ahmed Saleh Packing, World Wide Movers, Dubai Movers Packers, Removal Companies, Local Moving Companies, E Movers UAE), for the few times I moved within Dubai. I was impressed; they are professional and have the same high standard like Crown and Pickfords, but half the price.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

We have used TMS twice and would highly recommend them.
Total Moving Dubai
Their rates are pretty reasonable (1500 ish for a 1 bed, 2100 ish for a two bed)


----------



## maverick_12210 (Sep 15, 2013)

I used the services of WRAP IT Movers when I moved my apartment 2 months ago, Their services was prompt and the cost wasn't too much on the higher side.

You can give WRAP IT Movers a call at +9714 3545866


----------



## Prit97 (Oct 25, 2013)

Used the services of Ahmed Saleh . Very good job done. Really impressed . Thanks a lot


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

rsinner said:


> We have used TMS twice and would highly recommend them.
> Total Moving Dubai
> Their rates are pretty reasonable (1500 ish for a 1 bed, 2100 ish for a two bed)


I second this. Have also used them twice with no complaints.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I always use Emovers - they're amazing, super efficient and not that expensive wither.


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

I choose to rent a car and move myself -- bad move, got into an accident and ding the rental car.


----------



## rash12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,
I am living in JLT,Last month i move my house from Sharja.I used SUPER BUDGET MOVERS PACKERS .I think number is 050 3543944.They Professional ,polite and ontime.I suggest you that.Thank you,


----------



## rash12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,
I am living in JLT,Last month i move my house from Sharja.I used SUPER BUDGET MOVERS PACKERS .I think number is 050 3543944.They Professional ,polite and ontime.I suggest you that.Thank you,


----------



## rash12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,
I am living in JLT,Last month i move my house from Sharja.I used SUPER BUDGET MOVERS PACKERS .I think number is 050 3543944.They Professional ,polite and ontime.I suggest you that.Thanks


----------



## rash12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,
I am living in JLT,Last month i move my house from Sharja.I used SUPER BUDGET MOVERS PACKERS .I think number is 050 3543944.They Professional ,polite and ontime.I suggest you that.


----------

